# Villa La Valencia, Cabo (2017)



## calberry (Aug 6, 2017)

I just saw this resort mentioned in another TUG forum, but instead of hijacking that thread I thought it would be better to start a new one.

I did a lot of Google searches and have only been able to find the Oct. 2014 press release from the Villa group announcing it was readying to break ground.  The article contains this statement, "Keep checking the Villa Group website at http://www.villagroupresorts.com and social media pages to stay up-to-date on the progress."  When I go to that link I don't see the resort mentioned at all (even doing a search w/in the site).

Does anyone have any 'first hand' information about the status of the Villa La Valencia?  In the other forum it was mentioned that it could open as early as late 2017.

I just sent a PM to the administration of the Villa Group Facebook page asking if there are news updates anywhere, so it will be interesting to see if I get a response.

Steve


----------



## Cougar Country Clan (Jul 18, 2018)

It has been a while since your thread. I have been curious about this as well. Everything is silent it seems.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's my understanding based on what we learned during our last visit to VDA in Feb '18:

1) First building of Villa la Valencia is "complete" - this probably means a sales room, a dining facility to entertain prospects and a few sample guest rooms. It is not anywhere close to ready for occupancy.
2) Several of the couples we know that were there at the time took a tour. They thought what was done at that time looked really nice...but nothing was done on the grounds - pools, etc. We didn't waste any of our vacation time to tour the new site so I don't have any first hand info on this.
3) The footprint of the property is small compared to other Villa Group sites. The buildings will be quite a bit taller than the other resorts.
4) To make the property more financially viable (I think that means cram more guests into it) they had asked local officials for changes to their permits to make the yet to be built buildings taller than the original plans. This put a temporary stop to all construction as the proper hands were greased ... opps... I mean the proper permits were obtained. Likewise, I'm sure architectural plans and engineering needed to be reworked as well. 
5) All construction workers were focused on completing the new Garza Blanca property just down the road. This property has a scheduled October 15, 2018 opening. https://cabo.garzablancaresort.com/
6) Despite many conversations and commitments by management to open the Garza Blanca properties to UVC owners this has not happened. Owners that purchased or upgraded thier membership in Cancun and are members of the Club Caribe do have access to the Garza Blanca properties.

FWIW - This is my best recollection - anyone else can jump in with a better update ... 

Safe travels.

bbb


----------



## Cougar Country Clan (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you for the information. I found this very helpful. I am glad you are a tug forum user.

Reading between the lines, sounds like the Garza brand is taking priority over the villa brand in new construction and membership and funds. I wonder why the distinct split, probably money or pride.

Do you know if that area on the hwy between Cabos is swimmable where the Garza is going and where the Valencia is going?

With Cancun, the two hotels are right next to each other. In Cabo, they don't look far. In both cases, local food isn't close. I wonder if MGMT is considering sharing restaurants between membership types.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jul 20, 2018)

Cougar Country Clan said:


> Reading between the lines, sounds like the Garza brand is taking priority over the villa brand in new construction and membership and funds. I wonder why the distinct split, probably money or pride.



From what I understand, it's not so much a priority issue as it is friction, differences of opinion and/or willingness/ability to fund different projects between the two key development partners. The core UVC resorts VDP PV, VDP Cabo, VDA, VDP Flamingos were built, developed, sold in what appears to be a true partnership. At some point the partners went a bit more in thier own directions. 

One partner (Fernando - the Mexican partner) seems to be much more aggressive. He developed the Cancun property and controls the Garza Blanca brand (and others) under a new company Tafer Resorts. https://www.taferresorts.com/all-inclusive-resorts-in-mexico He is pursuing the Garza Blanca properties with the initial location south of Puerto Vallarta and new properties in various stages of development in Cancun, Cabo and Playa del Carmen. As a result, VDP Cancun and Garza Blanca properties have usage rights for members between properties as part of Club Caribe. While UVC members have access to VDP Cancun, they have no access to Garza Blanca.

The other partner (Owen - the American partner) seems to be less agressive. He is primarily involved in the UVC properties in the Baja. He developed the Loreto property. As I understand, he is not directly/financially involved in the Garza Blanca brand (i.e., Tafer Resorts). Thus, the lack of access for UVC members to Garza Blanca properties.

I have met both men and they are both smart, solid businessmen. They care very much about thier properties, employees and members. I think that over time they have just come to see a different vision. Thus, the seeming split.

While giving UVC members access to Garza Blanca has been discussed and even promised in open forum - I was there, it would appear to be pretty problematic. How do the Garza Blanca properties get fairly financially rewarded when a UVC member who's purchase fees did not help pay back the developer? I'm sure there are ways to make it work, but it's been under discussion for a couple of years with no resolution. So... who knows? 



Cougar Country Clan said:


> Do you know if that area on the hwy between Cabos is swimmable where the Garza is going and where the Valencia is going?



Both the new resorts are on the bay known as Chileno Beach. There is a ton of new development going on in this area. I've never physically been there so have no first hand knowledge. See this...http://www.loscabosguide.com/chileno-beach/



Cougar Country Clan said:


> With Cancun, the two hotels are right next to each other. In Cabo, they don't look far. In both cases, local food isn't close. I wonder if MGMT is considering sharing restaurants between membership types.



Google maps says the properties are less than a mile apart...but I don't know how safe the walk would be on the highway. I would guess that use of the restaurants would be shared but wouldn't bet on inclusion for an all-inclusive food plan...but who knows.  Here's a link to the current google maps picture. This is what it looked like when we were there in Feb. Just the single completed building and no construction activity. 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...717216236b260!8m2!3d22.9745655!4d-109.7780661

FWIW 

bbb


----------



## david jones (Nov 21, 2018)

from what I understand, the area in front of the new resort is not swimmable. if it's near chileno then that's great. that's a very nice beach with snorkeling etc.

we are going to stay at villa arco in dec/jan. they are now organizing the owner meetings at the villa la Valencia which I guess is in a state of construction.
not sure if we will go, i'm sure my family won't want to - I do have some curiosity to look at the new resort.
I upgraded to points in PV last year and they mentioned Garza - I don't remember my access to those properties. I guess I could look at the paperwork again. It's a VPA account.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Nov 21, 2018)

We were in Cabo last week at Villa del Arco and did do the Villa La Valencia tour. Got it out of the way so we don't need to go again when we are there in Feb.

One building is done towards the front with restaurant, sales office and ocean front suites. If you look at the google link in my prior post you can see pictures that others have posted - that's pretty much what we saw. The suites are two bedroom lockoffs...that is they are four bedroom suites that take up the entire floor and lockoff into two two bedroom suites. Anther large building is under construction along that same side of the "U" shaped resort. Foundation is in for the base of the U, they have not started the other side yet. Ocean side infinity pool is done as well. We were told they do not plan to open the resort until all work is completed...we'll see. Suggested they would be ready for a 2020 opening.

They said they are on Chileno Bay. The public Chileno Beach is a ways further south - about 2.5 miles - not sure it would be walkable on the beach...but seems a reasonable claim based on proximity. We saw a great beach area in front of the resort. They said it is swimmable and it certainly appeared so to me. Dreams, the resort right next door has a very nice set up on the beach. Beach is far deeper than at Villa del Arco/Palmar.  If you look at the google map picture you will see a number of big rocks in the water...I think some caution will be called for when swimming. Perhaps they'll set up some roped in areas for safety.

The highway runs "right" in front of the resort. The claim is that they are moving the highway inland from all the resorts in that stretch. Even pointed out a scar on the hillside that is supposedly the construction of said new roadway. We'll see if that happens in my lifetime (call me a skeptic). Also claim that the current highway will be turned into a 1-2 mile long boardwalk with lots of bars/restaurants/shopping. Again, I'm skeptical...

They are also selling a revised points membership. They claim that the only way they were allowed to build on Chileno Bay was to sell it as real estate (in some obscure modified view of what real estate is). Thus the new 50 year memberships...new registration fee to register points - for a fee  ...and now you'll get 50% of the value of your contract as a future credit against purchasing real estate from the Villa Group ... such as a fractional at Villa La Estancia or a home/condo up in Loreto, etc. You got me if your asking yourself how that relates to selling Chileno Bay timeshares as real estate. The sales team has a ways to go in terms of figuring out how to sell this new concept. I think of myself as pretty savvy about the memberships and how they work. I had a hard time figuring out how/why this new offering made any sense to me or to them.  Then...they talked about the costs...just rolled my eyes and arranged for a ride home.

FWIW

bbb


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks bbb.

perhaps a Villa version of the Obfuscation Sales Technique that works so well for Vidanta.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 21, 2018)

There are actually about 3 or 4 Chileno Beaches. The one that has the best swimming/snorkel and the drive 2 location with Bathrooms. Then as you walk toward Cabo San Lucas there are additional beaches known as Chileno.


----------



## DreeT (Feb 14, 2019)

beach.bar.bob said:


> We were in Cabo last week at Villa del Arco and did do the Villa La Valencia tour. Got it out of the way so we don't need to go again when we are there in Feb.
> 
> One building is done towards the front with restaurant, sales office and ocean front suites. If you look at the google link in my prior post you can see pictures that others have posted - that's pretty much what we saw. The suites are two bedroom lockoffs...that is they are four bedroom suites that take up the entire floor and lockoff into two two bedroom suites. Anther large building is under construction along that same side of the "U" shaped resort. Foundation is in for the base of the U, they have not started the other side yet. Ocean side infinity pool is done as well. We were told they do not plan to open the resort until all work is completed...we'll see. Suggested they would be ready for a 2020 opening.
> 
> ...


Just found this. Bob, I would love it if you would read and comment on my post regarding Villa La Valencia. I am a new owner (club member) and would love your input. You seem like you are very knowledgeable about UVC/The Villa Group properties. Thank you!


----------

